# The Desert Is Flowering



## egyptiandan (Jan 3, 2009)

A clutch of Libyan greeks started to hatch right before Christmas. Here's the first one.






















Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG!!! That is just simply beautiful to see...thanks so much for posting those...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2009)

I expected to see shots of cacti flowering in the desert. These pictures were even better than flowers! What cute little babies!

Yvonne


----------



## Kristina (Jan 3, 2009)

That is too amazing, I can't wait to get my first babies!

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2009)

Amazing little baby tortoise 
Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwww I want one! So cute.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 3, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I expected to see shots of cacti flowering in the desert. These pictures were even better than flowers! What cute little babies!
> 
> Yvonne



Me too! I thought it might be cool to see a flowering desert, but then we see those cuties!

Evan


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 3, 2009)

What a beautiful baby!

*more jumping*

Is it april yet?


----------



## jpeck425 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations AGAIN!!! It looks like you're starting 2009 the right way!

Be well


----------



## Kristina (Jan 3, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> What a beautiful baby!
> 
> *more jumping*
> 
> Is it april yet?



LOL, Meg, we all know what YOU are excited for come April 

Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 3, 2009)

I was so excited by these little Greek babies I looked up the distance between Jordan and Libya to see how these babes grow up compared to Jordanians...I have to say, the adults are quite the lookers!

But I still love my Nigel...I printed an 8x10 of one of his breakfast shots...its going on the wall tomorrow as a testament to his beauty!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 3, 2009)

He is a handsome dude, I will give you that 

I am mainly excited for my own babies because I want to raise my kids from hatcling to adult, and PROVE that proper husbandry makes ALL the difference.

Kristina


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Maggie, Yvonne, Kristina, Isa, Kate, Evan, Meg and Jeff 

It's not April quite yet Meg 

Danny


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Way too cute!! I'm off to measure now...I know I can make room for another tort table somewhere!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm yeah, Danny could stick that in a box and send me an adorable wee flower.......


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Danny as usually Wonderful pics and what wonderful looking little flowers, we all know how I feel about babies (sigh).


----------

